# Über das Lotterleben



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Januar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Bei jeder Sauerei
> ist Büttelborn dabei......


Mit seriöser Arbeit können die kein Geld verdienen. Wahrscheinlich haben die sich auch noch nie richtig die Hände schmutzig gemacht und wissen gar nicht wie hart es sein kann mit echter und seriöser Arbeit sauberes Geld zu verdienen.

Das Lotterleben der Nutzlosen muss weiter finanziert werden.


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2013)

Nur keinen Neid bitte! Man muss sich nicht die Hände schmutzig machen, um Geld zu verdienen. Außerdem, ich glaube dass für Lotterleben sehr wenig Zeit ist, bei diesen einfallsreichen Geschäftsleuten.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Januar 2013)

Wo bin ich neidisch? Ist doch bekannt das die Nutzlosen ihren luxuriösen Lebensstil irgendwie weiter finanzieren müssen. Nicht umsonst fährt man an Journalisten vorbei und zeigt denen den Stinkefinger oder fährt mit seiner Luxuskarre einfach weg.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2013)

Aber wir können uns schon darauf einigen, dass die Nutzlosbranche sich mit Unrecht bereichert und dass dies bedauerlich ist?


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Januar 2013)

Habe doch nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2013)

zum "einigen" gehören ja auch mehr als einer 
passt scho!


----------



## Reducal (31 Januar 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber wir können uns schon darauf einigen, dass die Nutzlosbranche sich mit Unrecht bereichert und dass dies bedauerlich ist?


Jawohlja! Ich finds gar zum übergeben, was es so alles gibt und fürchterlich für die Betroffenen obendrein, auch wenn denen oft nicht zu helfen ist.



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und mit der Appzocke sowie dem Betrug über Drittanbieterforderungen bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet stehen wir erst ganz am Anfang. Diese neuen Probleme, die seit 2008 etwa greifen, sind von der Politik noch nicht einmal thematisiert worden.
> 
> 
> Nutzlosbranche schrieb:
> ...


 
Die Nutzlosbranche ist dem Wandel der Zeit erlegen. Das ist wie damals, als der Trauerrand beim Dialerfenster eingeführt wurde. Einige hatten es geschafft, sich über Wasser zu halten, andere haben das Geschäft ausgebaut und einige wiederum haben aufgegeben. Wenn nun der eine oder sich andere nach der gemeinen Abofalle auf den mobilen Internetmarkt stürzt, dann ist das durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Hier und da habe lassen mich (zumeist freiwillig) einige Unternehmen dieser Spezies in die Firmen rein schaun. Schon lange überrascht es mich dabei nicht mehr, dass dort oft sehr professionell und viel Manpower und teurem Material gearbeitet wird. Man stellt sich z. B. einfach nur eine moderne Werbeagentur, die sich auf neue Medien spezialisiert hat, ein kleines Telefonunternehmen oder eine gut sortierte Softwareschmiede vor - so oder so ähnlich sieht es auch bei den üblichen Verdächtigen aus. Die 1-Mann-Hinterhoffirmen sind nur eine Randerscheinung.



> Wenn nun der eine oder sich andere nach der gemeinen Abofalle auf den mobilen Internetmarkt stürzt, dann ist das durchaus nachvollziehbar.


Aber sie haben zumeist große Konkurrenz. Oft sind global agierende Firmen um Nasenlängen vorn und haben den Markt schon ziemlich gut im Griff. Dabei können insbeondere Medien- und Telefonkonzerne erwähnt werden. Kann sein, dass die Neuen nur Nieschen belegen aber auch dort kann man sicher gut Umsatz machen, man braucht nur zündende Ideen.


----------

